# What WONT your Viz eat?



## Tulip

Hi All

My Viz eats things that really suprise me, oranges, raspberries, banana, brocoli!

The things he doesn't like are cold prawns (although hot prawns are ok!) water based things such as melon, cucumber and the strangest thing of all CHIPS (fries to our american friends)!! How crazy, the smell of lovely fish and chips and he just spits them out!! :

Anyway, fascinated to hear some of your Viz's food rejects!


----------



## Kobi

His food. Other than that, I'm convinced he will eat anything.


----------



## JillandDan

Same with Holley. She will try to eat everything on the ground but give her a bowl of dog food and she won't go near it.


----------



## kellygh

2nd what Kobi & JillandDan said!


----------



## Grangeristhename

Granger is almost 16 weeks and he eats EVERYTHING he can swoop and put in his mouth. ANYTHING!


----------



## Linescreamer

Garlic


----------



## gunnr

Olives.


----------



## mswhipple

Willie rejects almost every kind of vegetable. Oh, he'll gnaw on a baby carrot if there is nothing else around, but it's obviously not his favorite thing. In his defense, he is (after all) a carnivore.


----------



## Shivangi

Dry kibble and lemon!


----------



## Candace

My V is a nut when it comes to eating! She loves fruits and veggies.... Emma LOVES carrots sticks. There are some things that she will attempt to eat when she shouldn't (like an orange peel) but she stops when she takes a bite. I have always been amazed at her eating. Our breeder said that V's can be hard to train if they aren't interested in food....So glad that wasn't the case.


----------



## clover

Osha will eat anything including her dog food. We've had to train her to do a down/stay when it's time to eat because she loves her food so much. 

She will eat any vegetable you give her which is good for low calorie training 

She also loves to eat weird things we're not accustomed to seeing dogs enjoy: hot sauce, limes, olives, lettuce.... but her two favourites so far are blueberries and tuna. 

Tuna makes her go insane!

One time she stole a hot pepper when it fell on the ground but of course that didn't end up turning out well for any of us :S

I suppose the only thing that I could say she has no interest in is soda water. In fact, if you put a glass of it anywhere in her vicinity she will give it a very suspicious look and turn the other way. Hilarious.


----------



## Kailua

Snickers will eat mostly anything except for his flea/tick and heart worm pill that he needs to take every month. Even when we hide the pill in cheese, meat, ice cream...he'll eat the food and then spit the pill out.
Peanut and Snickers don't eat bananas, BUT will snack on the rabbit poop in the yard...


----------



## tiggers mum

Tigger adores bananas but wont eat them if they are slightly bruised !!!!!! Posh or what ??!!


----------



## Mischa

tiggers said:


> Tigger adores bananas but wont eat them if they are slightly bruised !!!!!! Posh or what ??!!


hahahhaha
I'm the same way... I like em a little green

Mischa will eat anything but lemons.


----------



## 1notenough

So far its just red leaf lettuce.they will try...spit it out and try again.not going down my throat they say.............


----------



## MaggieD

Kobi said:


> His food. Other than that, I'm convinced he will eat anything.


SAME! So glad mine isnt the only one haha


----------



## wolfhair

oh oh oh I got one, his poop. At least that is the case now, not so much when he was a 2-4 month puppy. Thankfully he has grown out of that. Oh some other things he has not ate yet; furniture, wife's shoe collection, my wool socks, the cat and luckily for us nothing out of the recycling bin.


----------



## Linescreamer

The recycle bin is Copper's Favorite place to play. He just loves all those crunchy plastic things! ;D


----------



## SandraDee

Scout is very unfamiliar with people food, so when he gets some he is never quite sure what to do with it. He'll play with it a bit and then often he'll just leave it and not eat it. 

He does however love to eat kleenex :


----------



## scooby

Raw meat, we tried the BARF diet but wasn't any good for us cause his highness like his food cooked !!!!!! ???


----------



## sniper john

My V will eat anything and everything except one thing. Lemons. The sight or smell of a lemon and she will turn, look away, bow her head, leave the room, not be your friend for awhile, etc. She can't stand them. We do not know why.


----------



## raps702

Axel eats everything, olives, celery, cucumbers, almonds, all vegetables, I just tried giving him some lemon as I thought for sure he would decline this or spit it out, but i was wrong he wolfed it down like it was a juicy steak!! I actually want to find something he refuses to eat, but so far no luck..


----------



## wolfhair

Last night he did not eat hard boiled egg. thats a new one.


----------



## szalpeter

Dorka does not eat whole cocktail tomato,she just plays with it.But if I cut it half.......All gone till I blink!


----------



## Bellababy

Bella won't eat Bananas or strawberries, she rolls them round her mouth then spits them out. Also I once cooked her some liver and gave her it as a treat, even made a little gravy to go with, and she kind of ate it so slowly and almost reluctantly and kept looking at me like "what the **** is this stuff?"and didn't even eat it all, so funny, I thought she would have loved a bit of liver.


----------



## honeyvizsla

Our dog (Honey) will eat ANYTHING.

She will do a million tricks just for one piece of kibble. One would think that we starve her, but honestly the dog just LOVES food. She loves carrots, apples, cantaloupe... she has gotten a hold of wasabi paste (as a joke) and came back for more with watery eyes. We were actually hoping she would leave us alone after giving her a little tiny taste of wasabi... but NOOO she loved it. Strange dog but we love her.


----------



## RooMum

Yet to find anything that Roo will turn down!!


----------



## sarahaf

Yup, Rosie will eat absolutely everything. She also seems to have an iron stomach. She may turn her nose up a little at banana, but she does eat it.


----------



## Farmology

Blackberries...can't imagine why not. Surely it must taste better than the worms she digs out of the grass or the random clumps of garden dirt. Weird!


----------



## datacan

Luckily his own poop. Everything else is worth a taste.


----------



## redrover

Jasper is willing to taste anything I give him, and I thought there was no end to what he would eat, but we stumbled across something this week...bananas! Just the actual fruit part. He thinks the peels are an endlessly entertaining toy.

He's also not a fan of strawberries unless they've been cut at least in half. Don't know if they're weird for him to chew or something, but he puts them in his mouth whole, experimentally chews, looks confused, and then drops them. If I cut them in half--whoosh! Gone.


----------



## Kobi

Kobi does the same thing with strawberries. He's not too sure about them. It took him a while, but this morning he had the tops of six or seven strawberries. I usually give him the parts I WON'T eat. Yes, I'm a mean dad  But hey, a little freebie is better than nothing, right?


----------



## Crazy Kian

We gave Kian raw chicken legs and he won't touch them


----------



## redbirddog

Just about anything that I eat and depending how hungry he is.


----------

